# Rock Band or Guitar Hero?



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As per the title looking at getting either Rockband or guitar hero world tour (both come with the kit for around the same price, anyone played both?

If so which do you recommend?


----------



## Gokart (Dec 1, 2008)

ive got the guitar hero world tour and its fantastic! also go tthe limited edition Aerosmith guitar & game


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool, got any links to the aerosmith limited editon?

I played rock band on Christmas day at my brothers and thought it was excellent, wondered if there was any difference between that and guitar hero.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

i have played both and imho guitar hero world tour is by far the better setup. the guitar in rockband looks good but the buttons are too "clacky" and feels cheap. guitar hero feels and plays a lot better. the drumkit in world tour is far superior and is wireless.

also rockband is a year older, rockband 2 is already out in america.

guitar hero :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

that has just confirmed what i thought, looks like i will be off out to buy it tomorrow :thumb:

anyone know cheapest place? (WII)


----------



## Gokart (Dec 1, 2008)

i dunno where aerosmith edition came from, Steph bought it me for christmas so no clues where its from im afraid!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Not played Rockband as im a GH boy at heart

World Tour is awesome, kit is far superior to that of Rockband - no hesitation mate :thumb:


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

I Just bought Heros for £35 - guitar and game... checkout HMV.....

They had all console versions for that cash.....


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

It is the full version i want with drums as well :thumb:


----------



## jkb89 (Nov 7, 2008)

Guitar hero all the way - Give me your game codes if you have it on Wii so I can play online  PM them me if you like.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

BestGear said:


> I Just bought Heros for £35 - guitar and game... checkout HMV.....
> 
> They had all console versions for that cash.....


Ditto that, bargain of the week there were loads of people coming out of HMV with them.

I'm just on the look out for cheap versions of the other software now.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

GHWT for the kit then buy yourself RB2 solus


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

got world tour amd d/loaded rockband 2 , not tried it yet though


----------



## sintelliner (Jan 4, 2009)

Bought daughter GH3 Legends of Rock for xmas (wii), had a few mates and wives around over the festive period, totally addictive, funny as hell with a gang of you drunk/ish and singing. 

Day after 2 of the couples (well i say couples / 2 of the blokes) go out and buy World tour, one buys GH (wii) other RB (360), must say its great fun with the drums. Apart from when some idiot breaks one of the sticks .

Daughter cant get on her wii now, cant get the wife of it.


----------



## knoxvillain (Jan 3, 2009)

KingEdward said:


> GHWT for the kit then buy yourself RB2 solus


This is what I did. Wife got me GHWT for Christmas, drum kit is awesome. Bought Rockband 1 game only off ebay as GHWT kit is compatible. Rockband 2 seems to have a few songs on it that GHWT has.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm waiting for Boomerang to send me RB1 so i can import the tracks to RB2


----------

